# we are bugging out, who wants to be a part of very well provisioned 6 month plus camp?



## DJnNJ (Oct 15, 2011)

my girl and i are looking to buy a peice of land right now and head north for a 6 plus month camping trip. we are looking for others to help out, i have done solo month + trips in north michigain, virgina, tenn etc. we already have solar panals, inverter, big ass batteries, camping gear, and a great pickuip truck. what we need help with is sharing in work/chores, ideas on where to set up etc. i make and bottel my own beer, can field dress any aniamal, and grow my own smoke. whos game?​


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 15, 2011)

not interested personally but ...what part of the country are you considering?.....


----------



## DJnNJ (Oct 15, 2011)

wi, oregon, mn.


----------



## DJnNJ (Oct 15, 2011)

we are still pretty open as to location. must have lots of trees, and surface water.


----------



## JaimaJaima (Oct 15, 2011)

i'm pretty interested for one.


----------



## TreyEZ (Oct 15, 2011)

i am thinking of doing the same.

bro, if you are truly interested,
i have land in north carolina.

think of the area between tennessee and nc.
my land is literaly backed by the pisqah national forest
and some logging preserve or somthing.

16 acres with 4 streams and such, and wouldnt be as cold
as up north. but nc mountains are still frigid.

nothin i built on the land, but does have water andelectric connections
near the road, but nothing is active.

we can talk more just cono me


----------



## DJnNJ (Oct 15, 2011)

TreyEZ said:


> i am thinking of doing the same.
> 
> bro, if you are truly interested,
> i have land in north carolina.
> ...


i am very much for real, plus i know that area did a lot of camping on the AT. care to trade numbers?


----------



## Sen (Oct 16, 2011)

Sounds good, I have a bit of experience in backpacking/wilderness survival, as well as a strong medicine background. When are you looking to do this?


----------



## DJnNJ (Oct 16, 2011)

well i have a house in fl right now that i am house sitting for untill my friend comes back .... plus it cold as shit in the far north. i am thinking first week of march. but if the right place and people come together i can be realdy in a week or less


----------

